# What kind of nest is this ?



## Stephen S. (Nov 23, 2009)

Found behind the water heater ... too far to reach so I vaccumed half of it away ... another half just glued to the concrete ...


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Not a pest expert, and can't really tell by the photo. The first thing that came to my mind was a wasp nest. Here is a picture I pulled from the web of a wasp nest.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

got any other pics. that one is hard to see well enough to tell much. Also describe the nest. Is it hard or soft?

my first impression is that is is merely yellow fiberglass insulation that a mouse gathered up for a nest but like I say, with the pic, it's hard to tell much.


----------



## Stephen S. (Nov 23, 2009)

The nest is hard but brittle ... It does look like a wasp nest by comparing the nest texture ... glad it was emptied when I hit it with the vacuum. 

Thank you.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Stephen S. said:


> The nest is hard but brittle ... It does look like a wasp nest by comparing the nest texture ... glad it was emptied when I hit it with the vacuum.
> 
> Thank you.


if it wasn't, you just get to find out if the force is with you and you suck em all up before they get a chance to get you.

If it is hard, most likely it is a wasp nest but be warned, if it is cold where you are, they may just be dormant.


----------



## Stephen S. (Nov 23, 2009)

The nest is broken in half and I don't see any wasps in it ... I'd get a ladder to remove the whole thing totally later this week then seal all the holes I can find in the garage to prevent them from entering. Thanks for the advise


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

nap said:


> If it is hard, most likely it is a wasp nest but be warned, if it is cold where you are, they may just be dormant.


wasps abandon the nest each year. it will be empty.

DM


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

DangerMouse said:


> wasps abandon the nest each year. it will be empty.
> 
> DM


so where do baby wasps come from?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

the queen hibernates? idunno, i just heard that on a TV show about wasps....
same thing with those damm burrowing bees, they leave and won't use the same spot next year... 
(thank goodness)

DM


----------



## Stephen S. (Nov 23, 2009)

Good to hear that ... mabe I should leave the nest there so they know it's been visited


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Here is the link if you can not read below. Looks like the queen may be sleeping in the old hive. :help:

http://www.trapawasp.co.uk/about_wasps.htm


----------



## Stephen S. (Nov 23, 2009)

LOL hope this is not the one she sleeps in but even she is, she'd leave once she wakes up to build another one somewhere else ...


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Make sure you empty your vacuum lol. 

I vacuumed this when I was cleaning my crawlspace when I first got my house.You can bet I sprayed tons of raid inside that vacuum after. Whatever was in that cocoon was probably very pist off at me!


----------



## CDH (Aug 8, 2009)

brokenknee said:


> Not a pest expert, and can't really tell by the photo. The first thing that came to my mind was a wasp nest. Here is a picture I pulled from the web of a wasp nest.
> 
> View attachment 16531


 That looks like a hornet or yellow jacket nest to me , it sure does'nt look like any wasp nest that I have ever seen.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

CDH said:


> That looks like a hornet or yellow jacket nest to me , it sure does'nt look like any wasp nest that I have ever seen.


Google Wasp Nest, It is the first Images that come up. The image above is the one on the left. As I stated in my first post I am not a pest expert.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Wasp Nest from Google









Yellow Jacket Nest from Google









Hornet Nest from Google









While all the nest are not the same, to me I think the picture from the OP most resembles the first one I posted. But then again I really do not know anything about bees. :no:


----------



## CDH (Aug 8, 2009)

brokenknee said:


> Wasp Nest from Google
> 
> View attachment 16849
> 
> ...


 Of the photos that you posted the one to the far right under the wasp nest photo heading is the only kind I have ever seen down here in the South, I have seen plenty of hornets nest's always up in trees and have seen most yellow jacket nest's either in the ground or a couple of times in old junk vehicles and once under a hay barn on the side of some round rolls of hay, but I like you am no authority on nest's, :no: just giving an opinion.


----------



## prokill2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

Guys, this is certainly a wasp nest


----------

